# India Out from Olympics



## theserpent (Dec 4, 2012)

> The IOC suspended India's national Olympic committee on Tuesday because of government interference in its election process, two officials with knowledge of the decision told to The Associated Press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indian Olympic Association suspended, can't play in Olympics - Hindustan Times


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

rofl!!!


----------



## dalbir (Dec 5, 2012)

whatever done was as good as it could be.
i m fully agreed with this...........


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 5, 2012)

now those athletes will suffer because of these useless politicians.these are the world's most dumb people you even ever can get.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 5, 2012)

^At most Indian sports-persons can compete under olympic flag, i.e. individual entry, and that too if IOC allows them.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2012)

Indian culture is to blame.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh well this news is very sad


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

More limelight for Cricket..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 5, 2012)

this happened because of two things
1) greedy politicians
2) racist white men


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Indian culture is to blame.



Damn! You beat me to it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 6, 2012)

Now FDI has been Passed , US will ask Olympic Association to take india back


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2012)

Political corruption and interference with sports in India have now reached a new level, period.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 6, 2012)

^Politics is getting inside in almost everything 
I still wonder why cant they keep IOC clean from politics


----------



## KDroid (Dec 7, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 2) racist white men



 Seriously?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 7, 2012)

As usual, nobody is concerned and nobody is responsible for this shame.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2012)

lywyre said:


> As usual, nobody is concerned and nobody is responsible for this shame.



And the expected blame game.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 13, 2012)

It is really sad to see that politicians are shameless enough to see India excluded from Olympics rather than giving ground for greater good. Indian sportsperson should unite and compete under Olympics flag just to spite them. What a shame!

And have to agree with ico - our own sports neutral culture is to blame - the only "game' that we love and excel is petty politics and oneupmanship.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> It is really sad to see that politicians are shameless enough to see India excluded from Olympics rather than giving ground for greater good. Indian sportsperson should unite and compete under Olympics flag just to spite them. What a shame!
> 
> And have to agree with ico - our own sports neutral culture is to blame - the only "game' that we love and excel is petty politics and oneupmanship.



I agree with you kirtu. The dirty indian politics is making india ashamed every where.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^At most Indian sports-persons can compete under olympic flag, i.e. individual entry, and that too if IOC allows them.



The athletes can still take part as individual under the Olympic flag. IOC will allow them.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 27, 2012)

Dirty politics


----------

